# Milwuakee pro press



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Any opinions on Milwaukee pro press. It's cheaper than rigid. I have a 18 volt battery set drill, impact and sawsaw. I'm about 50/50 opinion. 
So I was hoping if someone had one do you like it?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

No offense, but try the search option in the upper bar. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/milwaukee-force-logic-press-tool-20817/


----------

